# I Have Thyroid Cancer



## Connie1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello I am new to this board. I had my thyroid surgery Sep.4th and was diagnosed with thyroid cancer. I have been doing as much reading on the subject as I can. My question is the THS levels what is normal? I go Sep.16 for my first THS levels and I'm afraid I won't know what is high and what is low. They told me when my hormones get low enough then I will take the iodine treatment.

I also had two non cancerous tumors removed from my breast during the same surgery and I am felling fantastic today and ready to go back to work.

Could use all the help with understanding these levels as you can give me.

Thanks


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Connie!

Sorry about your cancers but sounds like you are doing fine now and feeling fantastic which is great! First, levels for RAI thyroid cancer is different than Hypo/Hashi and treated Hyper/Graves'. Doctors want TSH pretty high, maybe around 30 to 50 or thereabouts, because thyroid cancer takes a much higher RAI dose than normal treatment for thyroid. So they want to make sure a person is real hypo to be able to take that high dose of RAI without causing hyper issues.

After RAI your levels will be determined just like the rest of us thyroid's. Your Lab has a reference range for levels, so ask for copies of your test with Labs reference range and that will tell you for sure. Each Lab might have different reference ranges due to different ways for measuring levels. Anywhere in your Labs reference range that you feel your best is your specific level. However, it might not be a 100% better but close. And give that plenty of time for your body, mind, and soul to heal - you have been through a lot and so has your body, so give your healing lost of time.

Good luck with it all, I am sure you will be fine. Keep us updated on your progress and if you have any more questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Connie1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for your feed back. I will do what you said and make sure I get those copies. I go Tuesday for my first levels.

It's so good to have a place to come to and know that people that are going through the same thing are the ones who answer my questions.


----------

